# MY NEW TANK!! after the move - PICS!



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

hey guys,
on day 2, it looks like the move was a complete success! 

the fish are healthy and active. the tank is in postion and i've taken some pics. it's a 55g tank, housing 15kgs of live rock, even the anenemas are starting to sprout! 2 percula clowns, a blue damsel and a humbug 

it came with a stunning marine blue light. i have questions too.. 
how long can i leave the light on for? 8+ hours? also with the anenema, will they need feeding? if so what? also is it ok to add a starfish? and one of those cleaning crabs? 

heres some pics 
humbug, and damsel









Percula Clowns 1 









Percula Clowns 2









the Damsel (he's actually blue but you can't tell fomr this pic)










The Tank from the Left









the tank 









The tank with no lights on


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Very beautiful tank. I'm glad they survived the move!


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks lexus! 

and it cost my no more than 500$AU


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice tank! i'm glad that everything worked out for you :-D


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice tank, fish are moving around nicely


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks guys!

i can;t wait to see these anemoe sprout once they do. 

any one got an advice on feeding them? do they need it ?


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Mine is PIG, it filter feeds phyto, snow and DT i put into the tank. Plus eats three silver sides twice a week


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

how will i know what kind mine are? 

they are growing from the live rock that came with the tank


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

oh crud... are they pretty small? Usually hitch hiking anemones are what are called aptasia. These guys are very very invasive. I'd remove them, or get a pic of them to show us to decide what to do with them.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Do you know where the other owner purchased the rock from?


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

theres quiet a few sprouting out. i'll get a couple pics and post them asap


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

ok heres a couple of pics. 

the tenticles look purple in color. the base is human skin color, it closes up when the lights off, and opens up when the lights are on, i dont know where the pervious owner bought the LR from, he says he never had issues with the anemeoe, eg. he knew they were on there 




























any ideas?

EDIT: looking at pics of a Aipstia on the net these dont look like one. i think.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't know what they are, they look like small long tenicles anemone. Sorry i cant help on this one


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

yeah they are

i did find one small Aiptasia, i've scraped it off. hopefully that'll be the end of it


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

scraping apitasia probably won't help and only spread it... you need to inject it with hot water or vinegar to kill it. Anyway, here is a pic of aiptasia that looks a lot like yours in the pic http://www.reefs.org/hhfaq/pages/main_pages/faq_rock1.htm


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

damn! it's getting big too. 
i better get a syrenge and get busy 

how much vineger should i be using?


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

If you can take the rock out of the tank for a short time, you can burn them off. Then wpe the burned stuff off and place it back. This will make it so it will never come back. there is a chance that they will come back even stronger if you dont succeed with the syrenge.


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

i've bought some joe's juice online so i'll get that in 3 days or so. then they all should be big enough to kill.. 

if i an get a hold of plastic syrenge before then i'll try vineger


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Again sorry to be a bother but I'm doing some house cleaning of the sw section. Do you guys think this thread should be in the pics section?


----------

